# OEM Style 37 (M-Parallel) wheels on e90 335d?



## ShawnB (Jun 15, 2006)

I still have the staggered Style 37s from my now-sold 2003 540i.6 sitting in my garage. What are the chances these will fit my 2010 335d? I know the hub sizes are different -- will need some hub centric rings to get the rims to seat. What I am more worried about is the width of the rims -- especially the rears. The rear wheel is 18x9 24ET and my 335 does not have the sport suspension.

There's a lot of differing opinions about this in the forums I have searched and many of them are very old posts. Help?


----------



## Studawg (Mar 1, 2012)

What are the specs of the rims on your car now? My guess is they would fit with nothing but some hubcentric rings.


----------

